# some questions about damage



## lizerd (Dec 1, 2000)

hello, i just got this 1987 golf GT and it has obviously hit something in the front at some point, i just want to know what would need to be checked/replaced to fix this... i basically have no experience repairing things like this and i wanted to know if it's something where i can just bolt on new parts or if ill need to get some parts straightened/fixed etc thanks!
pics :


----------



## Shved (Mar 10, 2004)

naaaa... just body damage. probably bumper cover clip is gone... or it just snapped.


----------

